# Somewhere to watch the rugby in Manchester



## Mr Retro (Nov 4, 2005)

Manchester peeps, I'm heading up to ye're fine city for the weekend tonight. 

Can anybody recommend somewhere to watch the Wales v NZ games tomorrow?

Thanks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 4, 2005)

If you are talking about watching it in a pub, there should be plenty of pubs in town with big screens, but not sure which, if any, would be showing a rugby match.    You could always pop down to Moon under Water at 4pm and meet us lot of delinquents on Saturday


----------



## Wookey (Nov 4, 2005)

Sports Bar in city centre - 'youge' screens, cheap beer, lots of fans cheering etc.

*waves at Farmer*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 4, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Sports Bar in city centre - 'youge' screens, cheap beer, lots of fans cheering etc.
> 
> *waves at Farmer*



Oh yeah - that's the one on Quay Street isn't it?  

*waves at wookey*


----------



## Wookey (Nov 5, 2005)

That's the one, good for football matches too I've found.


----------



## chriswill (Nov 5, 2005)

The one off the end of portland street......The name escapes me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2019)

Realistically, will there be anywhere showing Wales v Barbarians tomorrow?


----------

